# Solution to "Unsupported 16-Bit Application"??



## BoodaLola (Jan 30, 2009)

I keep getting this error message when installing a program that says it is compatible w/ Vista: 
Unsupported 16-Bit Application
The program or feature “\??\E:\academic\rsup.exe” cannot start or run due to incompatibility with 64-bit versions of Windows. Please contact the software vendor to ask if a 64-bit Windows compatible version is available. 

Any ideas on how to fix/work around??


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, sorry 64 bit will not support 16 bit subsystem no way no how.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Work around? maybe dual boot 32 bit vista, up to you. 64 bit does not have native support for 16 bit they will simply not install and there is no workaround for this on 64 bit.


----------



## blah789 (Aug 25, 2008)

Plan B: use an older version of Windows in a Virtual Machine (aka inside a windows on Vista). Can be any other Windows OS (so long as it's not 64-bit). For max compatibility, go for a hybrid 16/32-bit version of Windows like Windows 98 or 95.
Microsoft Virtual PC 2007 SP1: http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyId=28C97D22-6EB8-4A09-A7F7-F6C7A1F000B5
(in your case get the 64-bit setup)


----------

